# Nice set of countersink bits from FTG USA



## chaosdsm (Feb 17, 2019)

I usually buy a Kobalt set of 3 tapered countersink bits from Lowe's about once a year. They last about 5x as long as the cheap 5 size set from Harbor Freight. However, they do cost about $20 a set and only have the #6, #8, & #10 bits in the set. 

Just found a 5 piece set on Amazon from FTG USA for $19.70 when I bought them. Never heard of them, but they look identical to the Kobalt bits except for the addition of the #4 and #12 bits, so I bought a set. They also have individual sizes available including (1/4") #14.

Once they came in I noticed 2 small but important (to me) differences;
1> the drill bit is actually pinned into the hex shank. I've had 3 bits pull free from hex shanks in the last 5 or 6 years. Definitely not common, but if you're drilling deep into a hard piece of rough cut 2x4 lumber loaded with dried resin, it can be nearly impossible to remove the bit if this happens. So it's nice to see this feature & a lower price point (per piece) than the Kobalt / Dewalt 3-piece set.
2> there's a flat on the shank for the countersink cutter to keep it from stopping in the wood while the bit still spins. I've broken allen keys trying to tighten the set screws tight enough to keep the cutter from being stopped in hard woods and I still see it happen quite a bit.










image borrowed from listing, hosted on my own image site.

I put the #4 bit to use already. It drills through just like the Kobalt bits, handles hardwood easily and doesn't get any hotter than the Kobalt bits!


----------



## yomanbill (Jul 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

How much did you pay? Did you just get what’s in the picture? Or the counterbore portion also.


----------



## chaosdsm (Feb 17, 2019)

I paid $19.70 with free shipping for Amazon Prime, but I see now a different listing for $17.95 with free shipping, same exact product . 

It is full set with Allen wrench.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

chaosdsm said:


> I paid $19.70 with free shipping for Amazon Prime, but I see now a different listing for $17.95 with free shipping, same exact product .


This seems to happen a lot on Amazon, you really have to be vigilant before ordering to find the best deal.


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Agree with @FrankC. 

I think Amazon has done a great job of making people think they always have great prices. The first thing I do is look at who is selling it and who is shipping it. There are tons of people/companies selling on Amazon. Amazon is not always the seller and/or the shipper. I think that's why you can find an item at multiple prices at the same time. Also, Amazon (and maybe other sellers on the Amazon site) change pricing frequently. So the same seller/shipper may have gone from $19.70 to $17.95 in the blink of an eye. You can look from day to day and see changes. Some items, especially those not being sold by Amazon, can have crazy high prices. A quick google search on the item can show prices way better somewhere else, even if you get free shipping from Amazon and have to pay for shipping from someone else. I would never buy off Amazon (or anywhere else for that matter) without shopping price. A few minutes with google can save you a lot.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I've used them and they work well.

If you're plugging, a carbide set is well worth the investment.


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Today's email from Lee Valley Tools has a special buy, limited stock. Don't know anything about them, just an FYI.
*Set of 10 Countersink/Counterbore Pilot Bits*
*$23.50*



https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/tools/power-tool-accessories/drill-bits/74105-set-of-10-countersink-counterbore-pilot-bits?item=99W8720&utm_campaign=226868_AUG3-epromo-ResidualOffers-US&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Lee+Valley&dm_i=6EER%2C4V1W%2C12QV6O%2CNPJE%2C1


----------



## Miket (8 mo ago)

I have the FTG set and they do work well.


----------

